# NOTICED NICE NEW FEATURE



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I noticed a nice new feature. Underneath everyones screen name I see that it says if someone is currently online or offline, very very nice feature. I like this one the most of what had been added lately. I just noticed this today, and am surprised nobody mentioned this by now.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Scott just added it about an hour ago


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Does Scott have a life? He's always working on this board. Way to go Scott!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks folks,

Just making sure we have all the latest and greatest tools here to make your experiance here at DBStalk.COM the best it can be.

I have a few others I am planning on installing tonight, including a PM Status bar which lets you know when your PM mailbox is close to being full.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have never used the messaging thing yet. Does it have to be features offered by this board or can you put html code in that you find across the internet to add new features?


----------

